# Carrier Command Gaea Mission - anyone?



## arkim (24. August 2012)

Ist Interesse vorhanden für Carrier Command, ein Remake des Echtzeit-Strategiespiels aus Amiga-Zeiten? das Original kenne ich nicht. Bohemia Interactive wird das Remake meines Wissens Ende September/Anfang Oktober 2012 veröffentlichen [EDIT: 27. September 2012]. Es soll ziemlich genau das originale CC nachbilden. Wer auf Carrier Command: Gaea Mission | Official Website schon vorbestellt, hat Zugang zur Beta-Version: Ich habe dies gemacht und CC angespielt und muss sagen, das ist ein Spielkonzept, das mir gefällt.

Carrier Command: Gaea Mission | Official Website
Carrier Command: Gaea Mission - YouTube
Gamescom 2012 - Ein Developer erklärt CC.

Youtube hat schon einige Lets Plays. Also ich muss sagen, ich freue mich tierisch auf die Veröffentlichung der finalen Version.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flasha (25. August 2012)

Cooles Game. Ist das denn auch MP fähig?


----------



## ImNEW (25. August 2012)

Interesse vorhanden und wird gekauft und heute nacht werde ich wieder Weinen weil ich meine ganze Wunschliste nicht aufeinmal kaufen kann


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

Hab mir ein paar Videos angeschaut. Gefällt mir ziemlich gut! 

Wird gekauft!


----------



## Ich 15 (27. August 2012)

Das Spiel hatte ich mir auch schon vor ewigkeiten vorbestellt allerdings bis jetzt nur kurz die Beta gespielt. Es soll übrigens noch vor dem Release ende September die 3 Version der Beta kommen. Das Spiel macht auf jeden Fall einen sehr interessanten Eindruck, wenn die Entwickler es schaffen/geschaft haben die Bugs zu dezimieren.


----------



## arkim (27. August 2012)

flasha schrieb:


> Cooles Game. Ist das denn auch MP fähig?


Also, bisher haben sie immer gesagt "erstmal nicht, vielleicht nach dem Release" - aber mittlerweile, in einem letzten Interview (von Gamestar? Weiß nicht mehr genau) meinte der Entwickler schon "eher nicht, mal sehen...". Also es kam nie so rüber, als würde BI unbedingt MP haben wollen. Geht mal davon aus, dass es nie MP wird. Bietet sich zwar für diese Spielform an, ist mir aber dennoch nicht soooo wichtig.

Bin mal gespannt auf die letzte Beta, die in den nächsten Tagen kommen soll...


----------



## arkim (28. August 2012)

Es ist ein neues Video aufgetaucht, von der Gamescom 2012 - ein Entwickler zeigt und erklärt Carrier Command. Ich habe das oben mal angehangen. Es ist ganz nützlich; man kann sich ein paar Infos herausziehen, wie man die Dinge angeht. Aber auch viel Allgemeines, was CC ist, welche Kampagnen es gibt und so...


----------



## arkim (5. September 2012)

Hier ist ein sehr ausüfhrliches Video vom Developer: Carrier Command: Gaea Mission preview


----------



## arkim (20. September 2012)

Beta 3 ist seit heute morgen raus. Release ist lt. Aussagen von BI im Zeitplan.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2012)

Sieht wirklich interessant aus und wäre da durchaus ein Kaufkandidat


----------



## Ich 15 (28. September 2012)

Das Spiel kann inzwischen im Bisstore runter geladen werden, leider momentan nur mit 200 KB/s


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir gerade diesen Youtube-Trailer angeschaut. Nach dem Trailer hätte ich gedacht das wäre ein Multiplayer-Actionshooter / MMO-Shooter. Das Entwicklervideo zeigt allerdings, dass es überwiegend ein Strategiespiel sein soll. Für ein Strategiespiel ist die Grafik jedenfalls ziemlich gut. Von der Story hat man jedenfalls nicht so viel gesehen, soll bei dem Spiel eher der Multiplayerpart oder der Singleplayerpart im Mittelpunkt stehen.

Beim Spielprinzip bin ich noch sehr skeptisch, insbesondere weil ich von diesem Studio noch kein einziges Spiel, erst recht kein Strategiespiel gespielt habe. Ich hab noch keine Ahnung wie spielbar und komfortabel die Steuerung des Spiels ausfällt und was für taktische Möglichkeiten das Spiel auf der RTS-Seite bietet. Außerdem versteh ich nicht was es bringen soll eine Zufallskarte zu erstellen auf der man dem Gegner flächmäßig 5fach unterlegen oder 5fach überlegen ist.

Warum hab ich eigentlich in der PC-Games nichts davon gelesen? Kann ich da noch einen Test erwarten? Ein erste Amazon-Rezension verspricht jedenfalls nichts gutes.


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Oktober 2012)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade diesen Youtube-Trailer angeschaut. Nach dem Trailer hätte ich gedacht das wäre ein Multiplayer-Actionshooter / MMO-Shooter. Das Entwicklervideo zeigt allerdings, dass es überwiegend ein Strategiespiel sein soll. Für ein Strategiespiel ist die Grafik jedenfalls ziemlich gut. Von der Story hat man jedenfalls nicht so viel gesehen, soll bei dem Spiel eher der Multiplayerpart oder der Singleplayerpart im Mittelpunkt stehen.


es gibt keinen Multiplayer 


> Beim Spielprinzip bin ich noch sehr skeptisch, insbesondere weil ich von diesem Studio noch kein einziges Spiel, erst recht kein Strategiespiel gespielt habe. Ich hab noch keine Ahnung wie spielbar und komfortabel die Steuerung des Spiels ausfällt und was für taktische Möglichkeiten das Spiel auf der RTS-Seite bietet. Außerdem versteh ich nicht was es bringen soll eine Zufallskarte zu erstellen auf der man dem Gegner flächmäßig 5fach unterlegen oder 5fach überlegen ist.


Also mir hat es in der kurzen Zeit in der ich es bis jetzt gespielt habe schon Spaß gemacht. Allerdings ist CC kein AAA Spiel und deshalb nicht Perfekt. Dennoch ist es eine schöne Abwechslung zu anderen Spielen. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir auf Youtube ein paar Gameplayvideos anschauen.



> Warum hab ich eigentlich in der PC-Games nichts davon gelesen? Kann ich da noch einen Test erwarten? Ein erste Amazon-Rezension verspricht jedenfalls nichts gutes.


 Ich erwarte von PCG sowiso nicht viel. Die mögen Ahnung auf Gebieten wie Actionspielen haben aber wenn es dann etwas Nischieger wird kann man sich auf die nicht mehr verlassen.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich 15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erwarte von PCG sowiso nicht viel. Die mögen Ahnung auf Gebieten wie Actionspielen haben aber wenn es dann etwas Nischieger wird kann man sich auf die nicht mehr verlassen.


Du hast dich glücklicherweise geirrt. Das hab ich heute auf PC-Games zu Carrier Command gelesen:



			
				FelixSchuetz schrieb:
			
		

> spitz-bub-88 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edit: @Ich 15: Ich bin schon dabei die Demo runterzuladen


----------



## Ich 15 (5. Oktober 2012)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Du hast dich glücklicherweise geirrt. Das hab ich heute auf PC-Games zu Carrier Command gelesen:


Ich würde die Demo anspielen und selber testen (PCG bewertet BIS Spiele immer schlecht)


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab die Demo angespielt und mir ne Meinung gebildet.

Die erste Mission beginnt mit einer Fahrt in einem Panzer. 2 KI-Panzer folgen einem, während man mit seinem Panzer (dieser mit Parabelgeschossen) vorrückt. Die Grafik ist detallierter als ein Strategiespiel, aber insbesondere zu Fuß (Man kann aus den Panzern einmal aussteigen) das die Grafik außer der Nähe kein Vergleich zu einem Egoshooter ist. Die Ballerei ist übrigens zu Fuß sehr einfach und sehr simpel. Im Fluggefährt eher gewöhnungsbedürftig, zumindest mit Maus und Tastatur.


In der 2. Mission kam hinzu das man seinen KI-Panzern auf der Übersichtskarte Bewegungsbefehle und im Spiel selber bestimme Anweisungen* geben kann. Man hat nun auch Gelegenheit die kontrollierten Gefährte zu wechseln. Interesannt ist das man die Bewaffnung seiner Panzer in 4 Slots, davon anscheind 2 für Waffen und 1 für Panzerung, selbst zusammenstellen kann. Das ganze spielt sich aber eher wie ein simpler (Panzer-)Shooter. Mit einem Echtzeitstrategiespiel ist es von der Steuerung her überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. Man kann das Spiel spielen, ich selber werde allerdings nicht zugreifen. Mir hats nicht so gefallen.

Noch etwas zur KI: 
Die KI hat bei mir meist den Dauer-Befehl gehabt mich zu unterstützen oder mir zu folgen. 
- Bei der 1. Mission sind beide KI-Panzer auf einer ausreichend breiten Brücke stehen geblieben und haben sich dann nicht mehr weiter bewegt. 
-In der 2. Mission bin ich mit Panzern in einen Stützpunkt eingerungen. 1 von 4 KI Panzern hat sich an einer fast unerreichbaren Stelle zwischen einem Gebäude und einer Mauer verhackt. 
-Im Gefecht reagiert die Ki deutlich dämlicher als die menschliche Intelligenz. Der Reparaturpanzer fährt nicht immer selbst zu beschädigten Panzern, auch wenn es dringend nötig wäre. Ein anderer Panzer beschießt einfach so einen verbündeten Panzer nur weil der eben in der Schusslinie steht. Wenn man schon nicht alle Panzer selbst steuern kann, dann sollten die doch wenigstens etwas schlauer sein.

*Darauf wurde in diesem Tutorial überhaupt nicht eingegangen. Das Panzer-HUD wurde übrigens ebenfalls nicht erklärt. Wenn diese beiden Missionen das Tutorial darstellen sollen finde ich das ziemlich unzureichend.


----------

